# 

## 23q

*erazer*, .     ,      (    )     ,  -   .
    18000    ..  (  )  1800. ? ,    ,  -   1800.  .       .  .

----------


## erazer

> ? ,    ,

         .       "  ".    ( )     -   1800     .    -    .   

> -   1800.  .       .  .

    ,   ,      .   

> .

   .   .  .. 
   ?  
,     :       ,   600       .   -     600,       (    -    ),     . 
   ?    -    .   ""   -    .        -    .       -    .       -     (   "  ").   . 
  ,    .     , ,        .     ,    . ,    . 
,     .   -    " ".         -  . 
   ,         -  ,        .          .   .   : **  -    ,      . ,  -    (      ). 
 ,       . 
  ,      ,  "   -   ". 
 ?     ,         ,       .   -     ,   .   ,      -             .   

> -    . .   ,   .

     .  ,         .    .

----------


## Barga

> ,   **

    ,   ,      **!!!  :))   ,  ,      ,           10 -20 !  ...    !!!:))      ,      .        .     !!!   !!!!         !!! :))))

----------


## erazer

> ,   ,      **!!!  :))   ,  ,      ,           10 -20 !  ...    !!!:))      ,      .        .     !!!   !!!!         !!! :))))

    .    ,     ()  , ,         -          ,    ,   *.         -           ,   .

----------


## Lindorie

> ,    ,   *.         -           ,   .

        ,    100%   .           ,   -   ,    ,    .        ,         .    -   ,     ,    -    .  .   ...

----------


## infospacer

> ,    100%   .           ,   -   ,    ,    .        ,         .    -   ,     ,    -    .  .   ...

       (      ),    (   ),         .        ? -  .   - .   , ,  ...

----------


## tayatlas

> .
> -    . .   ,   .

        ,        .       
          ,      .       :         ....    :    ,                . ,     18000,   1800  ....  1000 .

----------


## Lindorie

*infospacer*,      ,   ,     ,  ,     -  -,     ?   ,  -

----------


## Enter

infospacer :
   ,   ,       ,     .     ,              .  ,           ,  . 
          (    ).   ,       :  , ,    .         .           .. 
    (  )   ,  ,      ,   .   

> ,   ,      **!!!

        .   _   , -  89,5   36,0 . ,  .   ,    ,   3,3 . ,         .  488.000     ,  ,    ,     .       , , ,     ._

----------


## erazer

> (      ),    (   ),         .        ? -  .   - .   , ,  ...

   ,       .  ,  . ? .   

> ,      ,   .

       .  ,      .         .    ,  .   

> .

     -    :)
   .     .

----------


## tayatlas

> ,   , -   ,  ... ,    .
>      .

           ""        "   " ?       86-87  ?  -      ""  ...

----------


## Enter



----------


## Lera

> 90- ,               . ,    ,    ,  ,      (!)

----------


## Enter

rovego:    ,     . .   . .   .      . 
  .
:
-  ,  , ,  ,   ,    !!!
:
-    ,      ,            .
:
-          .
:
- ...        .

----------


## erazer

> rovego:    ,     . .   . .   .      . 
>   .
> :
> -  ,  , ,  ,   ,    !!!
> :
> -    ,      ,            .
> :
> -          .
> :
> - ...        .

    ...    ...

----------


## Enter



----------


## infospacer



----------


## Merry Corpse

,      -    ))
,    ,                . (,     ,  )

----------


## erazer

: http://korrespondent.net/business/ec...nichij-apparat   

> .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,     ,

  Range Rover

----------


## Barga

> * ,  ,   !* 
>  
>         ,       ,      .       ,             ,    .     !  ,         .

  http://www.from-ua.com/voice/cdcf80f9f33b9.html

----------


## Enter

...   .          .            .    ,      ,       .       .        .       ,   ,   .        ,               .      ,      .      ,   .       ,  , , , ,      ,      5          .      .    ,   ,         ,             . 
    .       . ,    ,     .             ,  -     .    ,  ,    ,   ,    ,      ,  ,   ,   . ,        ,       .         ,       ,      ,                 .      -   ,               ,    ,   . 
 ,   ,      ,   ,          ,   . 
   ,    ,       :      ,   skills,  ,  ,   ,  ,  ,   .     .        ,       .       ,      .  ,    ,     ,      . 
 ,        ,      ,        .         .        ,   ,      .    :  -   ,   . ,     ,       . 
 ,             ,    ,     ,       . ,  ,           .       , ,   16    ,      ,        ,    ,      .  ,    ,   IPO   2011       2005-.        -,      ,       ,       ,               . 
 ,  ,  ,            ,           1941 ,        .    ,              . ,   Grolsch     -         ,     1895 .      ,     ,         .   2002-2004             120  ..,    600     . -  ,   ,     ,  5     ,         .   , ,      ,              ?!   .        ,   ,      200 ,         .   -           : -     ,  -     .  ,      ,    .  -      .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> .          .            .    ,      ,       .       .        .       ,   ,   .

    ? )
     ,           ,            ))

----------


## Enter

> ? )
>      ,           ,            ))

    !
  :  
" ,        ,      ,        .         .        ,   ,      .    :  -   ,   . ,     ,       "  
     Grolsch   .

----------


## infospacer



----------


## Enter

-     
MIGnews.com.ua 
          .         .
"  ,          135  .    ", -  .
  ,         113 .      -    72  .
       10.  " " ,       3 .

----------


## Enter

,    ,     . 
"          ? 30  .              50 .            .   ,     ,    ",      . 
  ,     2  ,     4  ,    . 
"  0,25   2 ,   0,5     2    .       ?!         .   100 .  300. ,  300? ,   ,           ", -   . 
  ,     . 
"  242 .     38.      242.    8    ,     100,   20%   "",        .  pravda.com.ua

----------


## Dima0011

> ,    ,     . 
> "          ? 30  .              50 .            .   ,     ,    ",      . 
>   ,     2  ,     4  ,    . 
> "  0,25   2 ,   0,5     2    .       ?!         .   100 .  300. ,  300? ,   ,           ", -   . 
>   ,     . 
> "  242 .     38.      242.    8    ,     100,   20%   "",        .  pravda.com.ua

    ,      ?

----------


## tayatlas

-   ,     .    -...-

----------


## Enter

> ,      ?

    , ,  , ,          .

----------


## Dima0011

> , ,  , ,          .

       ,   ?
    ?
   ,       ? 
      ,    ,   ,   ,    .

----------


## Enter

> ,   ?
>     ?

    ,    ,     .        ,     ,      , .

----------


## Enter

,      .        , ,        .      " ". 
       .  ,            "  ". 
"      ,           ,   .  ,          ,            ,     . ,      ,           .         ,       ",     . 
 ,     ,   ,  ,        ,            ,    . ",      ,    .  ,       ,             .   ,     ,      ,          ",   .  mignews

----------


## Enter

26 ,   Reuters.

----------


## Enter

:       
            .          ,     ,       .           -            . 
         ,      ,    .     31  2011   16    ,   .    ,     -  ,  , . 
  (  )     2006   ,  ,   .     -      , -   -     ,          , 48    .

----------


## infospacer

> . *         ,     ,       .*           -            .

      ?!!       *erazer*- ,     .  -  ,     !

----------


## Enter

,      " ",   ?
    ?
   ?
   ?
 .
   ,       ,     "" .      .   , ,   ,     -  ?
 ,  ,         ,    ! :) http://golosrazuma.livejournal.com/187781.html

----------


## Rumata

> ,      " ",   ?
>     ?
>    ?
>    ?
>  .
>    ,       ,     "" .      .   , ,   ,     -  ?
>  ,  ,         ,    ! :) http://golosrazuma.livejournal.com/187781.html

    !           ,            .  , (  )        /.       iPad(     ),        . 
        .

----------


## tayatlas

> .

          . 
         .   ......              ,  .....   .....     : "   , ,   ...."

----------


## infospacer

> .  *      .*   ......              ,  .....   .....     : "   , ,   ...."

       , ,  ,  .

----------


## tayatlas

> , ,  ,  .

          "" .....

----------


## infospacer

> "" .....

    ,    -  ?

----------


## Enter

> ,    -  ?

  , . 
    - ,       (  ,   ,   ...). 
   ,         ,      . 
  ""   "",  .

----------


## infospacer

> , . 
>     - ,       (  ,   ,   ...). 
>    ,         ,      . 
>   ""   "",  .

       .  *tayatlas*, ,    ""   ,   .

----------


## Barga

? :)))   

> "". ,     ,  -.  
>  ,       ,       .     Dom Pérignon  Moët&Chandon,  ,       159  ,  .    .  
>      :         ,     ,      ,     .   .   , -    .  
>        ,   :   -   .     ,        500  .       -    -         ,  ,   . ,   ,  .      .   ,     20-30  ,    5 .    -  -    ,  .

----------


## infospacer



----------

